# Firmware Update Razer Mamba schiefgegangen



## Barney Stinson (27. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich hab eben meiner Razer Mamba ein Update verpasst, welches eingefroren ist.
Nun ist die Maus ausgegangen und lässt sich nicht mehr bedienen. (ich nehme an, die Firmware wurde gelöscht)

Hat irgend jemand eine Ahnung, was ich jetzt tun kann? Zurückschicken bei nem misslungenem Firmwareuldate ist nicht, oder?

Lg Barney


----------



## SCUX (27. Juni 2009)

schon mal mit ner einfachen Systemwiederherstellung versucht??
einfach auf den nächst letzten Punkt setzen als die Maus noch funzte...

alle Treiber deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt haste ja nehm ich an...


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

Also wenn die Firmware wirklich futsch sein sollte, dann ist die Chance einer "Reanimation"  sehr gering.


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Juni 2009)

@SCUX: Es geht um die Firmware, nicht die Treiber.

Kannst du sie eventuell nochmals flashen? (Wie) Wird sie überhaupt erkannt?


----------



## Barney Stinson (27. Juni 2009)

Die Maus geht erst gar nicht an und wird auch von den neuen Treibern nicht erkannt...
@Toxy
Sehr geringe Chance heißt nicht unmöglich! 
Hast du einen Tip?
Wie sieht es denn mit der Garantie aus? Oder hab ich jetzt 120€ in den Wind geschossen?


----------



## Barney Stinson (28. Juni 2009)

ich lese viel bezüglich bootloader. Kann man da was machen?!



> hey , i also bricked my mamba while updating to 1.07
> here is how to unbrick it:
> install latest drivers
> connect the mamba to another usb slot
> ...



Also 
Start - Geräte und Drucker - rechte Maustaste und Geräte hinzufügen - und dann hört es auf! Wo kann ich denn Eigenschaften auswählen?! Ich kam von dem Punkt an nicht weiter. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?!


----------



## SCUX (28. Juni 2009)

Barney Stinson schrieb:


> Die Maus geht erst gar nicht an und wird auch von den neuen Treibern nicht erkannt...


woher weißt du dann das es die Firmware wirklich zerißen hat??

ich würde *dennoch* eine Systemwiederharstellung machen 
*kost nix, und schad nix* 

wenns nicht klappt wars ja klar und die Anderen (die auch sicherlich mehr Ahnung haben von dem Thema wie ich!!) hatten Recht!

und wenns wieder geht, kannste mir ne Flasche Bier schicken


----------



## Barney Stinson (28. Juni 2009)

Habs eben gemacht. N Bier bekommste leider net


----------



## riedochs (28. Juni 2009)

Barney Stinson schrieb:


> ich lese viel bezüglich bootloader. Kann man da was machen?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rechte Maustaste, dann Eigenschaften.


----------



## Barney Stinson (29. Juni 2009)

Hab alles wie beschrieben gemacht, hat auch nichts gebracht!
Kann mir jemand diesen Bootloader näher bringen?  Irgendwie hab ich nichts diesbezüglich gefunden


----------



## Lexx (29. Juni 2009)

Welchen Bootloader.. ?
Näher bringen.. per Post oder persönlich.. ?


----------



## Barney Stinson (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hab die Maus heute eingeschickt. Laut Händler wird sie einfach ersetzt. Ich werde bescheidgeben, sobald ich näheres weiß, bzw die neue in der Hand halte


----------



## Voodootec (18. Juli 2009)

Genau das gleich ist mir heute auch passiert. Leider beim Firmware Update abgeschmiert. Ich werd sie wieder in den Laden bringen und versuchen umzutauschen.


----------



## ph1driver (18. Juli 2009)

Mal so ne frage, was bringt das Firmware Update bei einer Maus?


----------



## Voodootec (20. Juli 2009)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage, was bringt das Firmware Update bei einer Maus?



zb. die G5 (wired Version) von Logitech kam nicht mit der Beschaffenheit des MTW XXL Mousepads klar. Hat man jedoch ein Firmware Update gemacht funktionierte diese Mouse wunderbar auf dieser Unterlage.

Das ist nur ein Beispiel. Gibt bestimmt noch andere Sachen die Positiv sein können.


----------



## najxi (30. Juli 2009)

Hab gestern auch meine neue Mamba mit dem Firmware Updater v1.07 geschrottet. Hab alles so gemacht wie beschrieben, auch die Signaturprüfung ausgeschaltet und dann hängt sich der dumme Ubdater auf und ich bekomme die Maus nicht mehr an. Bekomme heute zum Glück ne neue. Könnte vielleicht jemand, der die Maus hat und das Update hinbekommen hat, beschreibeen wie er es gemacht hat.


----------



## Rotax (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn das Firmware-Update nicht funktioniert ist das ja nicht eure Schuld wenn ihr es so gemacht habt wie von Razer beschrieben, also zurückschicken.


----------



## Barney Stinson (7. August 2009)

najxi schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht jemand, der die Maus hat und das Update hinbekommen hat, beschreibeen wie er es gemacht hat.



Da wäre ich auch interessiert


----------



## revil (8. August 2009)

Also ich hab meine Mamba heute bekommen und gleich die neusten treiber 1.05 und firmware 1.08 gezogen von der razer seite.
Habe dann erst firmware update installiert und geupdatet und mich genau an den instruktionen gehalten, am anfang kam dann erst ein signatur problem, lag aber an viste 64 bit wie ich auf der razer seite sah und auch das problem wurde schnell geloest anhand der anleitung auf der page und der firmware updater lief dann ohne probleme, wenn man sich halt an die anweisungen haelt. danach dann die normalen driver installed und zurzeit laeuft sie perfekt ^^
als naechstes kommt dann die g19 hoffe die funzt dann auch ohne probleme xD


----------



## Barney Stinson (10. August 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich respekt davor, da ich WIndows 7 x64 fahr und mir hierbei schon 2 Mäuse zerschossen hab


----------



## jfromdabay (24. August 2009)

hey hi ihr,

ich hatte dassselbe problem dass sich die maus einfach abgeschaltet hat nachdem mir dass update eingefroren is - is aber kein thema lol und noch lange kein grund sie zurückzubringen

folgende halbwegs einfache lösung:

1.started dass update tool nochmal bis wieder dransteht keine mamba maus
2.steckt sie in einen anderen usb port
3.sie müsste nun im gerätemanager als unbekanntes gerät aufgeführt sein 
   klickt auf treiber aktualisieren und wählt den ordner selbst
   standardmäßg *:\Programme\Razer\Mamba\Firmware Updater\bootloader\
   (also die booloader.inf) 
4.führt dass firmwareupdate erneut aus ... problem gelöst 

ich hoffe dass hilft den meisten 

ansonsten würd ich immer erstma googeln bzw mir den support des herstellers anschauen bevor ich wieder zurück zum laden renne und wenns dumm läuft 2 wochen warte bis ich meine maus wieder hab


----------



## jfromdabay (24. August 2009)

ah und nochwas des mit dem update is eig nich sonderlich kompliziert das einzige was probleme gibt is halt die sache mit dem bootloader.

also einfach
1.updater starten die connect taste gedrückt halten während man dass kabel ind die maus steckt
2.auf next dann auf update klicken 
3.maus geht jetz in bootloader modus woraufhin windows in der regel ein neues gerät erkennt
  dann einfach automatisch den treiber installieren lassen(und wenn dass nich klappt dann manuell wie oben beschrieben)
4. kabel in docking station wieder die bootloader geschichte auch für die dstation ... fertig

naja viel mehr isses nich


----------



## jfromdabay (24. August 2009)

ah hier noch ma nen auszug aus dem support von razer:



> RAZER MAMBA : WINDOWS XP : RESOLUTION 400001294
> 
> Q: 	I tried to flash the new Firmware to my Mamba and it does not work now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barney Stinson (19. September 2009)

Danke jfromdabay, genau so hats funktioniert...!!!


----------



## Zeench (21. September 2009)

Also an Alle nochmal. 
Mit Windows 7 funktioniert es wirklich nicht. Maus geht noch aber das Charging Dock bekommt man nicht in den bootloader Modus mit Win7. 
Unter Vista 32bit ging es wunderbar.


----------



## Barney Stinson (21. September 2009)

Das ist nicht richtig.
Ich hab das Firmware Update gestern mit Win7 x64 gemacht und es hat funktioniert, wie jfromdabay es beschrieben hat!


----------



## Zeench (23. September 2009)

Auch die Dockingstation?
Also bei mir ging es so überhaupt nicht, habe mich da 30min dran versucht ging nicht.
Denn für die Dockingstation hat er auch manuell den Bootloader nicht erkannt...
Unter vista gings dann in 2min...


----------



## GW-Player (27. September 2009)

Hat irgendwer schon positive Auswirkungen von den Firmwareupdates bemerkt?


----------



## Barney Stinson (18. November 2009)

Ich hab eben gerade das neuste Update gemacht, mir kommt es vor, als wenn die Maus direkter wäre.
kann mich aber durchaus täuschen!


----------



## Ecle (19. November 2009)

Meine Razer Deathadder ist auch mal beim Firmware Update eingefroren. Ließ sich nix mehr machen. Hab zurückgeschickt und dann ne neue Revision bekommen. Damit ging dann auch das Firmware Update.


----------



## Leonelf (6. März 2011)

Zeench schrieb:


> Mit Windows 7 funktioniert es wirklich nicht. Maus geht noch aber das Charging Dock bekommt man nicht in den bootloader Modus mit Win7.



Unter Win 7 x64 muss man es bei Charging Doch wie bei der Maus machen: Beim einstecken des USB Kabels den Pairing Button drücken, dann geht's!


----------

